# منتديات الاسره والمجتمع > المنتدى الصحي >  الفوائد الصحيه لعشب القمح عصير القمح

## الوردة الاردنية

معلومة في صورة : الفوائد الصحيه لعشب القمح "عصير القمح"








اثبتت الدراسات الحديثه وجود العديد من الفوائد الصحيه لاعشاب او براعم القمح الخضراء, ويعتبر عصير براعم القمح من اهم المغذيات عاليه القيمه لاحتوائه علي كافه العناصر الغذائيه اللازمه لتكوين وبناء جسم الانسان


وتحتوي براعم القمح الخضراء علي 70% من ماده الكلورفيل الناتجه عن التمثيل الضوئي والذي يطلق عليه لقب قوة الشمس المركزه






كانت اعشاب القمح معروفه قديما في الطب الشعبي وكان يستخدم في علاج كافه الامراض بدايه من الامساك وحتي تسكين الالام المفاصل والروماتزيم حتي قامت الطبيبه Ann Wigmore بادخال اعشاب القمح في الطب الحديث بالاضافه الي بعض المغذيات الطبيعيه الاخري محاوله في اكتشاف علاج لسرطان القولون, ومنذ ذلك الوقت بدء الطب الحديث الالتفات الي اهميه براعم القمح


ماهي براعم القمح؟


هي اعشاب نبات القمح في بدايه نموه ويمكن زراعه اعشاب القمح في المنزل بوضع بعض البذور في الماءوعندما تنبت الاوراق يتم قطفها واستخدامها , وتعتبر براعم القمح مصدر طبيعي غني بالفيتامينات والاملاح المعدنيه ومضادات الاكسده, فيحتوي علي..


- فيتامين A, E & B12
- الكالسيوم
-
السيلينيوم
- الماغنسيوم
- الحديد


كيف يمكن استخدام براعم القمح؟


معظم الناس لا يأكلون العشب نفسه لانه صعب الهضم والطريقه الغالبه لتناوله بعصر الاعشاب ويشرب العصير الناتج عنه ويقوم البعض بتجفيف الاوراق وعملها في صورة اقراص والبعض يضيف المياه لعصير القمح ويشربوه لتضيف الجهاز الهضمي


·يُستخدم عصير القمح كوسيله لمكافحه الامراض اليوميه يما فيها نزلات البرد والكحه وآلام المعده وعسر الهضم وبعض مشاكل البشره.. بالاضافه الي ذلك يستخدم عصير القمح في علاج بعض الامراض الصعبه كالسرطان والايدز, واثبتت الدراسات الحديثه ان عصير القمح يساعد في التقليل من الورم السرطاني والحد من انتشاره
ويقول بعض الخبراء ان مفعول الكلوروفيل الموجود في تلك الاعشاب مساوي لمفعول الهيموجلوبين الموجود في الدم
واثبتت الدراسات الاخيره فاعليه عصير القمع في علاج التهابات القولون, وبالرغم من عدم وجود دليل قاطع حتي الان الا انه بعد اجراء دراسه علي 60 سيده تعاني من سرطان الثدي ساعد عصير عشب القمح في تقليل نسبه الورم لديهم بعد تناول 6 سم من عصير القمح يوميا وبصفه دوريه في فترات العلاج الكيماوي


الاثار الجانبيه لعصير القمح


بالرغم انه لم يثبت له اعراض جانبيه الا ان بعض الاشخاص الذين بالغوا في استخدامه ظهرت عليهم بعض الاعراض كالصداع والدوخه


فوائد عصير القمح:


 يستطيع عصير نبات القمح معالجة الندبات المتشكلة في الرئتين نتيجة استنشاق السموم والغازات. ذلك لأنه يجعل أول أكسيد الكربون السام في حدوده الدنيا.    يستخدم لتخفيض ضغط الدم العالي ويزود بالحديد الطبيعي الذي يساعد في جريان الدورة الدموية.    ينقي الدم، ويعمل كمنظف عام للجسم، حيث يقوم بتطهير الفيروسات والبكتيريا في مواضع تواجدها.    يساعد في التغلب على قشرة الرأس ومنع الشيب إذا استعمل كغسول.    يستعمل لمنع الالتهابات المهبلية ( السائل الأبيض )    يعطي القوة والصحة، ويؤثر على روح الشخص وجوهره .    يساعد على منع جميع اضطرابات الدم، وخصوصاً فقر الدم .    يستعمل كمنظف ومجمل ممتاز للبشرة (جميع أنحاء الجسم) ويزيل الشوائب الجلدية عن طريق الاستحمام بالعصير، أو دهن المناطق المستهدفة.    يساعد في منع تسوس الأسنان عن طريق الغرغرة أو العض على عشبة القمح الخضراء وكذلك التهاب اللثة.    يساعد على محاربة الشيخوخة وإعطاء الطاقة للهرمونات الجنسية.    يقاوم الأشعة الصادرة عن الكمبيوتر والتلفزيون وأي تلوث إشعاعي آخر

----------


## &روان&

مشكرة على المعلومات القيمة
مع انو اول مرة بسمع بعصير القمح

----------


## دموع الغصون

*
معلومات رائعة انا بعرف انه اله فوائد بس مو لهدرجه 
على فكره طعمه كتير زاكي و ورق القمح زاكي 
بتمنى الكل يستفيد من هالمعلومات 
مشكورة الوردة على الموضوع الجميل 

*

----------


## محمد العزام

يسلموا كثير الوردة 

معلومة حلوه

----------


## الوردة الاردنية

شكرا لمروركم
شراب القمح مثل ما حكت دموع كتير زاكي وانا جربته اكثر من مرة

----------

